# Help me with my starting issue



## waywardcabbie70 (8 mo ago)

we have a 2009 nissan murano ;the tranny took a dump ; we took it to a shop to have it replaced ; they finished it today ; and when they tried to start it ; nothing ;it has an aftermarket remote starter in it ; when they tried using the remote start or the push button it just clicks once at the remote relay in the fuse box under the hood than nothing .Please if anyone has an answer it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like the shop didn't hook up the electrical connections correctly between the TCM and the CVT, the IPDM and possibly the CAN lines. It's their responsibility to correct the situation.


----------

